# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Sipralexa

## dirkduiker22

Hoiii, neem al verschillende jaren 2 x 10 mg sipralexa.
Heb tijdje geleden op reis geweest en alles goed ,buiten abnormale vermoeidheid...???? Bloed laten trekken en enkel wat verhoging van de leverwaarden. Ik loop nu alle dagen terug heel moe en donkere gedachten. Psychiater ging me efexor-exel geven,maar na één was ik gelijk een zombie.
Zijn er nog mensen met ABNORMALE VERMOEIDHEID  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Ha daar hebben we duikertje weer  :Wink: 
Welkom terug!

Abnormale vermoeidheid...heb je je bloed ook laten testen op vitaminen/mineralen?
Zo ja,was je vit B12-waarde goed?
Schildklierwerking normaal?
Je al laten testen op CVS? Kijk anders eens op het internet naar de CVS-criteria..dan kun je gelijk zien of je daar eventueel mee kampt...en dan kun je dat bij de dokter aankaarten?!
Sipralexa op zich geeft normaal gezien géén abnormale vermoeidheid en donkere gedachten;je hoort je er juist beter door te voelen!

Sterkte
Xx Ag

----------

